# any one know the translation???



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im looking for the list of translations of the polytranspar paint translated to the wildlife colors paint. iv seen a list of them, paul i think todd had it, maybe you know what im talking about... any way, if anyone has any clue let me know i need to get some paint w/ the order im going to put out.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

do you mean which names are the same colors from each brand?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

duxdog said:


> do you mean which names are the same colors from each brand?


yesir:lol: why didnt i just say that?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I got no clue on this one.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Inn the WASCO catatog, it shows a color swatch next to the name of the color for each brand. Same in the Mckenzies catalog.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

duxdog said:


> Inn the WASCO catatog, it shows a color swatch next to the name of the color for each brand. Same in the Mckenzies catalog.


thanks, ill check it out right now... but i never saw it in mckenzies... what page?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

neither my mckenzies (vol 34) nor my wasco catalogs have conversion charts... what ones do you have and what page?


----------

